# Jacks



## crackerjackjack (Oct 11, 2008)

As many of you know, I got my first donkeys last year in August. I got a jack, his name is Crackerjack. He was one when I got him. I got a jenny, Chocolate, she was 2 when I got her. The person I got them from told me that you can have a jack in with the jennys. She said that the jennys teach the jack respect. Well I just love both of my little donkeys to death. So last week I decided to get another jenny. This is Willow. Well to make a long story short. Crackerjack ran her through the fence today. She just got a few scratches. She seems to be fine. I took Crackers out and he is by himself. He doesn't seem to mind it right now. But I think that tomorrow will be a different story. The vet said that I can geld him. And after about 6 weeks, he can go back in with the jennys. My question is, will I continue to have trouble with him chasing the jennys even after he is gelded. Playing is one thing, but today it was not playing. He has always been so gentle, but his morning he was wild. Should I leave him as is and get a gelding to keep him company? I really don't want to get rid of him. I just love this little donkey so much. I sat out with him a just cried after I seperated him. He is eating grass and seems to be doing well. I just really don't know what to do. I need some good advise from all of you.


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 12, 2008)

I am truly sorry about your problem....if you do not plan to breed them to him in the future, geld him. Emily and Max are true friends, he is gelded, for the most part everyone gets along fine, they live with a big horse. I would love to get more donkeys, but am afraid to upset the " applecart". So unless one lands of my doorstep in a cardboard box, I'm sticking to 2 donkeys. I too would find it upsetting to keep Crackers penned off by himself.

Good Luck with your decision!


----------



## minimule (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sorry your jenny got hurt.

Since I deal with a jack on a daily basis....if you do not plan to use him for breeding, GELD him! Jacks go to a different place when they get "interested". I had a friend give me a packet that was about 75 pages thick of "jack attacks". They were all true stories of people that had been seriously injured or killed by their beloved, sweet jacks. A jack can do some serious damage to a jenny when he wants to breed but she doesn't.

I'm sure once he is gelded, since he is still young and hasn't actually bred, he should be a sweetheart. He will loose that drive that jacks have.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 13, 2008)

Definitely geld him, if your not going to use him for breeding. Like Shawna, said, jack go into there own little world when it comes to breeding. They can be very dangerous, even the sweetest jack out! You will be so happy you did. I have jacks (2) and have to be so careful when poeple are around, especially kids, which is why no one is allowed in my jack runs, even tho my jacks are complete lovebuckets most of the time. You just never know when the "boys" will go into there own world, especially if there is a jenny or mare in the area, which I have 30 in the very next pasture area. PLEASE be careful. Corinne


----------



## crackerjackjack (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I called the vet this morning and Crackers will be gelded next Wednesday on the 22nd. That is the soonest that the vet could come. I can't wait to have my sweet little boy back. As long there are no jennys, he is great. I wanted to use him for breeding, but I think that we will take the jennys to be bred. The girls don't seem to miss him at all.

Thanks again


----------

